# WTB: USB cable for TI-86



## Calibretto

ok so I need a cable that is USB and the other end is an I/O that plugs into the TI-86. If anyone has one to sell, I might buy it.


----------



## The_Other_One

I only have a serial one and I'd like keep it for mine...  But just a word of warning.  Don't get a serial cable and try to use a USB to Serial converter.  At least mine won't work...


----------



## lb562high

i have one for the ti-84...do u think they are the same?


----------



## The_Other_One

They are the same.


----------



## lb562high

oh then i might be willing to sell it since i dont use it at all....its brand new!


----------



## The_Other_One

lb562high said:


> oh then i might be willing to sell it since i dont use it at all....its brand new!



Well, I think they are...  Are you refering to the small one that looks similar to a headphone jack(much smaller) or the one that's basically just a mini USB.

Crummy picture, but this is what he's looking for(on one end, of course )
http://www.mercadolibre.com.mx/jm/img?s=MLM&f=10582843_2100.jpg&v=P


----------



## lb562high

oh...i dont think i have that one. i have one usb that connects to a computer and one usb that would probably connect to another calculator. thats what came with it when i bought it....


----------



## The_Other_One

lb562high said:


> oh...i dont think i have that one. i have one usb that connects to a computer and one usb that would probably connect to another calculator. thats what came with it when i bought it....



I know what he wants...but many of the newer TI calcs have a USB and an older style transfer cable.  Calibretto wants what I have, but with USB rather than the 9 pin connector on it


----------



## Geoff

It's just a mini USB cord, you can buy them for a couple bucks on Newegg.


----------



## Archangel

[-0MEGA-];514386 said:
			
		

> It's just a mini USB cord, you can buy them for a couple bucks on Newegg.



wrong..    there is a USB -> that round mini jackplug of the calculators 
Its called Silverlink.. I have one with my Voyage200  =o










I made these pic's of it..  hope they help you find one


----------



## footballstevo75

Yes, I believe I have one.

Came with my brothers TI-83+.

I have the TI-84 silver, but it only came with the mini usb and plug to connect it to another calculator.

How much is reasonable?


----------



## Calibretto

Archangel has the right idea. I want want of those so I can transfer calc games from my PC to my TI. I don't know how much they're worth.


----------



## The_Other_One

http://cgi.ebay.com/Texas-Instrumen...ryZ50576QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lb562high

Calibretto said:


> Archangel has the right idea. I want want of those so I can transfer calc games from my PC to my TI. I don't know how much they're worth.



to transfer stuff from the computer to the calculator, you just need a regualr usb cord...


----------



## The_Other_One

lb562high said:


> to transfer stuff from the computer to the calculator, you just need a regualr usb cord...



Not for the older calculators...


----------



## lb562high

The_Other_One said:


> Not for the older calculators...



he said he had a ti-86.....


----------



## The_Other_One

lb562high said:


> he said he had a ti-86.....



The original TI86 was introduced in 1997, and has remained basically unchaged since.  The only calculators that have USB ports are the TI-84's and the new TI-89's.

Don't beleive me, go look it up yourself.

http://education.ti.com/educationportal/sites/US/productCategory/us_graphing.html


----------



## lb562high

The_Other_One said:


> The original TI86 was introduced in 1997, and has remained basically unchaged since.  The only calculators that have USB ports are the TI-84's and the new TI-89's.
> 
> Don't beleive me, go look it up yourself.
> 
> http://education.ti.com/educationportal/sites/US/productCategory/us_graphing.html



i believe you...but arent there like newer versions of the ti86 with the usb feature?


----------



## The_Other_One

http://education.ti.com/educationportal/sites/US/productDetail/us_ti86.html


----------



## lb562high

k....i guess you proved me wrong?  i shall never go against your word ever again!


----------

